
Ask HN: What are good resources on web development? - franca
I am learning Python and wants to build career in web development.
======
ugochiowo
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-
python](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-python)

[https://www.w3schools.com/python/](https://www.w3schools.com/python/)

Hope these help! Both Codecademy and W3schools cover html, css, java,
javascript...

